# Recommendation on fishing spotlight.



## FNG (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi, I need to help a friend get a spotlight for his boat. The one he currently is using only lasts about 20 minutes. It need to shine really far to watch for trees and bouyes. Pricerange is negotiable but not something he wants to lose by it falling in the water by accident. It has to be rechargeable since he goes about 2 days a week. He wants one with a 1-2 hour runtime but if it has something where he can hook up to his boat battery its all the better. Any other information you need?


----------



## FluffyGrunt (Jul 26, 2002)

Well can't help too much as I only have 1 spotlight, the Vector MegaSportSpot, but I'll give it a shot. First off I don't know of any million candle power spotlights with more then an hour runtime most of them seem to be limited to 20-40 minutes. I did see some 50,000-500,000 candlepower spotlights with some very impressive runtimes. lsi Search and Rescue lights
But they may not be bright enough.
I don't know anything about boats do they have 12 volt DC power sources? If so then you have a larger number of choices. My MegaSportSpot came with a DC power cord as does the $17 dollar 1 million CP Vector available at Costco. Your best bet for a cheap spotlight would probably be to go to local: K-mart,Target,Walmart, hardware store, etc. Check both the automotive section and the flashlight section.
Khoeler Bright Star and LSI spotlights
Optronics Spotlights
Vector Spotlights

From what I've heard from others here at CPF the Optronics, and Lsi Spotlights are higher end spotlights.


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (Jul 27, 2002)

Boats are indeed 12VDC. Almost any cigarette lighter spot will work. Power outlets are available at Radio Shack, Farm & Fleet, or any boat dealer. There are amny online dealers of marine equipment, as well. How big is your friends boat?


----------



## Tombeis (Jul 29, 2002)

Try Greg at www.Brightguy.com Phone 1-888-260-2485

His store is about three blocks from Lake Erie. He should know something about spotlights for boats.


----------



## FNG (Jul 31, 2002)

Alright thanks for everyones replies. Yes you can plug the spotlight to the battery (regular car battery). Is there a spotlight that comes with aligator clips to clamp onto the terminals? Ill send an email to Greg asking about one. Thanks.


----------



## FNG (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by SCOTT THE BADGER:
> *Boats are indeed 12VDC. Almost any cigarette lighter spot will work. Power outlets are available at Radio Shack, Farm & Fleet, or any boat dealer. There are amny online dealers of marine equipment, as well. How big is your friends boat?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Its a fishing boat. Umm, I really dont know much about boats either. I dont know the length or any of that.


----------



## Tombeis (Aug 1, 2002)

FNG:

THere is a new HID light for boats. 

McCulloch makes it. 

You can see is at: www.mcCullochmotors.com

It's the X932 model. Plugs into 12 volts DC

Brightguy also sells McCulloch.


----------



## FNG (Aug 3, 2002)

Cost is a major concern because itll be beat up and banged around the boat at night. Another issue is accidently dropping it in the water. Thatll really hurt if they lose a couple hundred dollar light and cant find theyre way back to the docks.


----------

